# Bike Commute The Dalles to Hood River?



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone done this bike commute, in the dark? 

I've ridden this in the summer, just not as a commute. Would like to hear others thought on this? 
My concerns are lack of sight lines & no shoulder & considering using the River trail as far as it goes to the museum.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

done that ride in the daylight up and over Rowena through Mosier to the Columbia River Trail. Pretty safe for probably 95% of the ride. The wind some nights will be a butt kicker. 
Use lights...lots of them...bright ones. watch your speed coming down either way from Rowena.....I'd think you'd be fine and have a pretty good ride most nights.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

RydeBig said:


> Has anyone done this bike commute, in the dark?
> 
> I've ridden this in the summer, just not as a commute. Would like to hear others thought on this?
> My concerns are lack of sight lines & no shoulder & considering using the River trail as far as it goes to the museum.


 Your concerns are very real. That IS a very narrow road and there are some drivers who regularly use that route and who are quite aggressive towards cyclist even in daytime, some who use that road as their own test track and speed along it Riding in darkness during the winter months, nobody is expecting a cyclist to be there in the traffic lane (and you are right, there are no shoulders) I've always thought riding a road bike during darkness is sketchy anyway...no matter what lights riders use, vehicle operators have a real difficult time seeing a cyclist at night, and drivers are not expecting bike riders at night...especially out of the metro areas.

Another concern? The road surface. The Rowena Loops section gets icy. The ODOT lays down these lovely cinders to aid the car traction. Those switchbacks are often covered in cinders...they are sharp and cause flats. The Mosier Tunnels section is often slimy with moss or fallen leaves...and ice. Hard to see at night. If you've never "gone down" unexpectedly, having your wheels slide out on ice....you should know that it can be quite violent....you just slap the pavement before you can even get your hands off the bars....

Probably do able, if you care to take the risks I just mentioned.


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

All good points Gnarly. 
Have scouted it out & found there to be way more deer than cars. But as we all know it only takes one.

Thinking of scouting out 7 mile, sightlines feel better, just not sure.

Yep, I stop riding distance when ice arrives, I've got the boney claivicle to remind me of how fast things happen.

. I've noticed through a couple of seasons that drivers expect to see lots of cyclists in the summer, but are susprised to see them in the winter.

I've not noticed a problem with the moss, yet on the Mosier Tunnel trail. but I have been very focused on where I ride.

Thanks for the insight


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

good point, forgot about the moss on the old highway trail. slippery stuff. wider tires would be good. 32s or better. decide soon, daylight savings is in 10 days!


----------

